# H20-100 - 0x204C ; Who Has It ?



## thekochs (Oct 7, 2006)

I apologize....I know the Moderators hate these threads but it is a easy way to see how/when the rollout progresses.
So, let me start....nothing in Atlanta yet, 30092 zip.

Release Notes: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=110847


----------



## FRANKDK2 (Nov 24, 2007)

Nothing in Allentown, PA (just north of Philly and just west of NYC)


----------



## DirecTVHDFan (Oct 12, 2007)

Nothing in SoCal yet...


----------



## FloorHead (May 22, 2007)

Nada in Chicago-60459


----------



## TheChaos (Aug 17, 2006)

agreed.. nothing in so cal..


----------



## ballen2221 (Jul 7, 2007)

Nothing in east Texas yet...


----------



## phlevin (Apr 3, 2007)

not in NYC


----------



## carmangary (May 8, 2006)

No message.


----------



## cody21 (Sep 26, 2007)

Nothing here outside of SF ...


----------



## wmj5 (Aug 26, 2007)

nothing in upstate south carolina.


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

Not in WI either -- how can I force a download?


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

ATARI said:


> Not in WI either -- how can I force a download?


I did the same as my HR20 -- RBR, wait for the blue screen, and then 0 2 4 6 8

It says it is downloading, so I'll soon see.


----------



## SledDog (May 6, 2007)

ATARI said:


> I did the same as my HR20 -- RBR, wait for the blue screen, and then 0 2 4 6 8
> 
> It says it is downloading, so I'll soon see.


I don't think that's going to work. Directv will have your receiver download the new version when they are ready for the area you live in to get it.

Doing the forced update (02468) will show a new update available because you bypassed the internal firmware and forced the receive to download what is currently in the stream. Even if it's the current national release.


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

SledDog said:


> I don't think that's going to work. Directv will have your receiver download the new version when they are ready for the area you live in to get it.
> 
> Doing the forced update (02468) will show a new update available because you bypassed the internal firmware and forced the receive to download what is currently in the stream. Even if it's the current national release.


DANG!

Nope, didn't work. Still at 0x2021.


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

Has _anyone_ gotten this release yet?

Or is it the release that never really happened.


----------



## ballen2221 (Jul 7, 2007)

Ummm....still not here is east Texas. Hopefully soon :shrug:


----------



## gmac (Nov 15, 2007)

nothing in New Mexico


----------



## topdogg069 (Apr 30, 2007)

nothing in Indiana yet, 46774


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

So the voting for this so far is:

got it: 0

don't got it: EVERYBODY


----------



## zooky (Jul 5, 2007)

Nope in Seattle area.

Wellll, at least 0 that has it is consistent.


----------



## yarbie1000 (Oct 30, 2007)

nothing in the hills of Tennessee...VOTE RON PAUL 08!!


----------



## cody21 (Sep 26, 2007)

so this forum has gone political? Probably not a good idea to get started with THAT.


----------



## hoboken (Jan 20, 2007)

cody21 said:


> so this forum has gone political? Probably not a good idea to get started with THAT.


Nothing in Kentucky


----------



## PTopo (Jan 12, 2007)

nothing in Houston


----------



## Vid58 (May 6, 2007)

Are those crickets I hear?


----------



## thekochs (Oct 7, 2006)

Just twiddling my thumbs in Atlanta.


----------



## irie4ja (Oct 20, 2006)

nothing in Chicago 60014


----------



## hoboken (Jan 20, 2007)

just checked, still nothing in ky., 40461


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

Either this is the sloooowest rollout ever, or it never really happened.


----------



## jimmyv2000 (Feb 15, 2007)

*Maybe i will get it before the primary*
nothing yet In NH


----------



## gmac (Nov 15, 2007)

received update 3:25am in New Mexico.
so far so good


----------



## phlevin (Apr 3, 2007)

Now that it seems to be happening in NM. 

As these firmware updates usually roll out, is it by region of the country or some other criteria? Is there a typical time frame for it being available to everyone?


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

My understanding based on previous releases is that it goes West to East.

I'll keep checking, maybe I'll get by the weekend.


----------



## zooky (Jul 5, 2007)

ATARI said:


> My understanding based on previous releases is that it goes West to East.


Hmmm, well I'm in the West - well Pacific North Wet to be exact. Haven't seen it - yet.


----------



## jsauser11 (Aug 27, 2007)

Received 0x204C on 12/05/07 at 3:31AM in Northern Colorado (80526).
No issues to date. Great to have Guide first and Hide SD dupes in a national release.


----------



## cody21 (Sep 26, 2007)

I'm in SF Bay Area ... nothing yet or scheduled. maybe they're starting with Colorado and going clockwise around the world .. :-(


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

jsauser11 said:


> Received 0x204C on 12/05/07 at 3:31AM in Northern Colorado (80526).
> No issues to date. Great to have Guide first and Hide SD dupes in a national release.


Do you have the 'new and improved' white GUI?

Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## winks (Jul 5, 2007)

Received Wed 12/5 morning 3:25 AM Surprise, AZ


----------



## SledDog (May 6, 2007)

ATARI said:


> Do you have the 'new and improved' white GUI?
> 
> Inquiring minds want to know.


+1!

I'm running the last CE and the white GUI is much better then the blue on blue.


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

SledDog said:


> +1!
> 
> I'm running the last CE and the white GUI is much better then the blue on blue.


Cool, won't be long now, then.

I want my HR20 and H20 GUIs to match.


----------



## uncming (Feb 7, 2007)

Nothing in Raleigh, NC


----------



## thekochs (Oct 7, 2006)

Nothng in Atlanta yet.


----------



## DirecTVHDFan (Oct 12, 2007)

Still Nothing in SoCal yet...


----------



## budeone (Aug 19, 2007)

Nothing in IL 60148

and
VOTE RON PAUL 08!!


----------



## St Louis Cardinals Fan (Oct 22, 2006)

No up grade in Iowa ( plenty of snow )


----------



## richdewees (Aug 9, 2007)

Nothing in Douglassville, PA (1.5 hours NW of Philly, PA). 

I have (3) H20-100 receivers, none have the new release. It always seems like (even with prior receivers I've had) that inevitably one of them doesn't get the update when it actually comes out. So, forcing a download will work.....when it's been released in my area....

Patiently waiting.


----------



## I_P (Mar 1, 2007)

Nothing in Seattle as of right now...


----------



## canekid (Mar 30, 2004)

Still 0x2021 in Sacramento, CA


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

Week 2 -- still no update in WI.


----------



## canekid (Mar 30, 2004)

What if we change our zip code in the ird?


----------



## bpdunsta (Mar 7, 2007)

Just forced an upgrade (02468) in Chicago....still 0x2021.


Can't wait for the upgrade so that entering 206 takes me to ESPNHD instead of ESPN....and hitting GUIDE takes me to the GUIDE instead of the category list.


----------



## mystic7 (Dec 9, 2007)

Nothing in Charlotte, N.C. yet.


----------



## netconcepts (Jan 20, 2007)

This has to be the slowest rollout to date


----------



## richall01 (Sep 30, 2007)

Got in South Ga a few weeks ago.


----------



## mystic7 (Dec 9, 2007)

YES! Got it this morning at 3:13 a.m. in Charlotte N.C.


----------



## corey (Apr 9, 2007)

Got it in Raleigh today. I was kind of thinking it would be the white gui like the HR20


----------



## DirecTVHDFan (Oct 12, 2007)

Got it in Southern California around 2am today also...Finally the HD Channels come first, and I can hide the duplicates!


----------



## mystic7 (Dec 9, 2007)

Where do you hide the duplicates? Is that only when you have it set to "All Channels". I have my favorites set to only the HD channels so I guess it doesn't really matter, but I'm just wondering.


----------



## cody21 (Sep 26, 2007)

Got it last night in SF Bay Area - 94530


----------



## DirecTVHDFan (Oct 12, 2007)

mystic7 said:


> Where do you hide the duplicates? Is that only when you have it set to "All Channels". I have my favorites set to only the HD channels so I guess it doesn't really matter, but I'm just wondering.


I am not in front of my tv currently but I will try to give you instructions by memory...

1. On your remote press "Menu"
2. Then press "Setup"
3. Scroll down to either "Display", "Video", or "TV" - I can't remember what it says, but you will figure it out.
4. In that section you will find the option to Hide SD Duplicates as well as wether you want the Grid Guide first when you hit guide. You will need to scroll down when you are in this section because these options are not on the screen until you scroll down a little...

Whish I could give you more clear instructions, but this is my best from memory...


----------



## tallstack (Jan 11, 2007)

We have x204C in NW Wa (98274). I like it and no problems!


----------



## AFH (Nov 4, 2002)

DirecTVHDFan said:


> I am not in front of my tv currently but I will try to give you instructions by memory...
> 
> 1. On your remote press "Menu"
> 2. Then press "Setup"
> ...


Thanks. I got the update this morning and I couldn't figure out why the guide was coming up when I pressed the guide button.


----------



## mystic7 (Dec 9, 2007)

DirecTVHDFan said:


> I am not in front of my tv currently but I will try to give you instructions by memory...
> 
> 1. On your remote press "Menu"
> 2. Then press "Setup"
> ...


That's more than good enough. Thanks!


----------



## doudis2 (Oct 30, 2007)

Well I got my update a couple of days ago as well (Chandler, AZ). I do like hiding SD duplicates, I love guide on first press. They made the description fit or the right side of the screen now as well. Instead of ESPNH.. you see ESPNHD. Only noticed foodHD and I think it was HGTVHD still not quite right. They dupelicate and still don't fit.

First issue. Native does not work right anymore. If you use channel up or down it works like before, but if you just change channles via the guide. Whatever resolution the previous channel had is locked into the new one. For instance; if I change from DISNEY (SD) to HBOHD via the guide. Then I press display on my Sony KDS-60A3000, it says 480i when it should be 1080i. This is confirmed by the little blue leds on the H10. 

Oh well two steps forward, one step back


----------



## PTopo (Jan 12, 2007)

Still waiting in Houston


----------



## TheChaos (Aug 17, 2006)

I received it this morning, but the UI is still blue?


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

TheChaos said:


> I received it this morning, but the UI is still blue?


Apparently this update does not have the white GUI yet. It is in the CE release, so the _next_ national release should have it.


----------



## oversteel (Sep 17, 2007)

Got it this morning at 3:13 a.m. Raleigh, NC


----------



## uncming (Feb 7, 2007)

Same here, 3 am ish in Raleigh. Love the one press guide


----------



## I_P (Mar 1, 2007)

Got it this AM in Seattle, don't see any noticeable changes. Weird.


----------



## TheChaos (Aug 17, 2006)

ATARI said:


> Apparently this update does not have the white GUI yet. It is in the CE release, so the _next_ national release should have it.


Oh ok thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## drumjss (Oct 24, 2007)

just got it in dallas :hurah:


----------



## Caddo-Miller (May 17, 2007)

Received Wed., 12/12/2007 @ 2:33 AM in Caddo Mills, Tx


----------



## dayvo (Oct 24, 2007)

Got it this morning in the Minneapolis area. I can confirm that the native setting is now broken. It works properly when entering channel numbers directly, but sticks on the current resolution setting when jumping to channels from the guide. This is a real bummer for folks with 768p displays that want to avoid double conversions. Otherwise, the update is great -- really like the single button press to grid guide and hiding of redundant SD channels.


----------



## GatorScott (Nov 16, 2006)

Did anyone in Atlanta get it?


----------



## cody21 (Sep 26, 2007)

I was surprised that the GUIDE default to the actual GUIDE (vs. the Channel Categories) was not implemented in this release. :-(

But it definitely didn't fix the Audio Dropouts or the Audio Sync problems.


----------



## St Louis Cardinals Fan (Oct 22, 2006)

Received the update this morning


----------



## PTopo (Jan 12, 2007)

You have to go into the settings and change it.

Settings> Setup> Display. Scroll down to GUIDE Keypress and selct Grid Guide first.


----------



## bpdunsta (Mar 7, 2007)

After trying to force the upgrade the last couple of nights to no avail, I noticed tonight that I received the update at about 3am today.

Love the Guide and "Hide SD Duplicates"!


----------



## canekid (Mar 30, 2004)

I got it ~ 2am Tuesday. I didn't realize it until today. I was really busy last night.

Now I notice that several channels are 229-1 HGTVHD and 231-1 FOODHD, so the SD channels still show up for those channels and I can't force the change to the HD channel by just entering the number I also have to enter a dash. My UR-7G remote does not have a dash button, although it has the RGYB buttons.

Also the system is really slow. It' was slow before, but it seems even more slow now and does not respond to the remote on occasion. However my Media Center controls it through the serial port and that seems to be just as responsive as ever and much better than the remote.


----------



## VARTV (Dec 14, 2006)

thekochs said:


> I apologize....I know the Moderators hate these threads but it is a easy way to see how/when the rollout progresses.
> So, let me start....nothing in Atlanta yet, 30092 zip.
> 
> Release Notes: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=110847


Just got it last night at 3:04 in the morning in zip 23456...


----------



## richdewees (Aug 9, 2007)

Received the update in Douglassville, PA (1.5 hours NW of Philadelphia).

IR reponse seems better, nice to hide SD channels and default to grid guide listings, but (to sound greedy) Is that it?

The average person wouldn't even notice.....


----------



## spiderman865 (Apr 12, 2007)

Just wish this update would have included the new GUI. Other than that, I like it and it is an improvement.


----------



## jimmyv2000 (Feb 15, 2007)

both boxes updated 3:12 am today
On 1 of my boxes i lost some ota
later today after work i am going to re-coonect my Hdmi cables and pray no copy prorection errors!


----------



## GatorScott (Nov 16, 2006)

Got it this morning here in Atlanta, GA.


----------



## netconcepts (Jan 20, 2007)

Received the update on 12/11 at 3:35AM. Guide is still the original color. Channel changes are quicker, but still hesitate and still annoying. HD channels now are first to tune when directly entered and surfing.

After a reset, there was no perceptual performance changes. Disappointing.


----------



## boggaf05 (Oct 4, 2007)

Got it in Cherokee County, SC, 29340


----------



## Chip Moody (Aug 1, 2007)

Got it at 3:12 this morning.

Looked for the damn guide setting, but missed the little "down arrow" showing me the list was longer than what was on the screen. 

Thank goodness for this forum - was really looking forward to the one-press guide.

- Chip


----------



## thekochs (Oct 7, 2006)

canekid said:


> Now I notice that several channels are 229-1 HGTVHD and 231-1 FOODHD, so the SD channels still show up for those channels


You need to go into Menu>Display and look for the new HIDE SD DUPS item. It's set to SHOW SD DUPS by default.


----------



## jameswei (Oct 19, 2006)

Got here in the Baltimore, Maryland area today at 3:11 AM. Looks Great and operates just like the H20-600 now.


----------



## GordonT (Apr 17, 2007)

Got it in Tampa (33625) at about 3 am on 12/13. Looks like the rollout is picking up some steam.


----------



## Coffey77 (Nov 12, 2006)

Got mine on Wed. here in Chicagoland area. Keep it rolling!


----------



## njfoses (Sep 15, 2007)

Received it here in NJ at 3am this morning. To confirm other posters, native is broken. If you input the channel # directly it is fine. If you change channels via the guide the resolution stays at whatever it was on the previous channel.

Mike


----------



## ddrumman2004 (Mar 28, 2007)

I received it on the 12th and even though the H20-100 responds faster, I'm still annoyed that I can not filter out the HD channels I don't need on my Custom guide set-up. I have no need to scroll through all the national network feeds nor do I need the HBO and other premium channels in my guide.

And yet still, some channels I have selected to be in my favorites don't show at all in a catagory unless I select "all channels".

But the speed of the guide has increased so I guess that's a good thing.


----------



## phlevin (Apr 3, 2007)

Chip Moody said:


> Got it at 3:12 this morning.
> 
> Looked for the damn guide setting, but missed the little "down arrow" showing me the list was longer than what was on the screen.
> 
> ...


Got it in NYC yesterday early AM.

Yes...thank goodness for the forum


----------



## jostarr (Dec 14, 2006)

Got it in Lynchburg, VA sometime yesterday morning.


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

2:32am on the 12th.

Now how much longer until the next release so I can get my white GUI?

(I know -- never satisfied)


----------



## SledDog (May 6, 2007)

ATARI said:


> 2:32am on the 12th.
> 
> Now how much longer until the next release so I can get my white GUI?
> 
> (I know -- never satisfied)


I have the white GUI via the latest CE. Unfortunately, when I receive the latest NR, (haven't got it yet), I will lose the white GUI. Oh well...


----------



## topdogg069 (Apr 30, 2007)

i still haven't received yet here in indiana


----------

